
Why a mobile app does not make sense - syaz1
http://www.mobilecommercedaily.com/why-a-mobile-app-does-not-make-sense/
======
syaz1
Print version: [http://www.mobilecommercedaily.com/why-a-mobile-app-does-
not...](http://www.mobilecommercedaily.com/why-a-mobile-app-does-not-make-
sense/print/)

